# Cichlids for sale!



## Adam7 (Jul 13, 2011)

I am selling a variety of Cichlids between 1.5-3 inches. These Cichlids are very healthy, and they are very colourful. We have trained them to eat all kinds of food from frozen to flakes. These Cichlids are well fed daily.

The variety of cichlids include: Yellow labs, Ngara acei, Acei, Socolofi, Albino socolofi.

1.5"- $3
2"- $4
3"-$6

**We can negotiate prices**

CONTACT:
E-mail: [email protected] or [email protected]

*The more you buy the more you save!*​


----------

